# Violet?



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

A bunch of leaves in an area that had likely been somewhat cultivated a few years ago. Can't tell if it's been intentionally planted there or if it just popped up. Leaves look like violet but we have violet flowering everywhere so doesn't seem that could be it...
View attachment 28108


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Yep. Violet.
They pop up anywhere and everywhere.
They love coming up in my garden and I get new clumps in new places every year.

Mostly, I plant around them.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm trying to find some wild violet seeds to plant here, really miss my violet syrup........
Do ya'll just have them growing on their own? Or did you order seeds from somewhere? And if the later, could you share the source?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Mine are 'weeds', but Horizon Herb has EVERYTHING!

Here ya go!

https://www.horizonherbs.com/group.asp?grp=597



https://www.horizonherbs.com/product.asp?specific=1076


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I got my plants from Horizon Herbs. They rock!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks so much!!:happy:


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

chickenista said:


> Mine are 'weeds', but Horizon Herb has EVERYTHING!


 Weeds is the variety I have!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

For the ground cover one which it looks like clothAnnie has, just watch where it goes.. unless you prefer it to grass 

When we moved here we had a little bit under the trees on the side of the house. It has spread a lot more since then and we catch new plants all over the lawn in spots it's never been before. This area was all grass when we moved here:










Spreads like crazy. It is a ground cover after all and while I prefer it over grass my hubby does not. It really seems to enjoy shady areas better than full sun. Currently in full bloom and beautiful... but definitely chokes out the grass.


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

Ok thanks all! I hope this bunch of leaves will flower!!. I love violets. The odd thing is that this clump is all leaves at the same time that we have little violets that are flowering (or maybe even done for the spring?!) elsewhere around the place. I love that pic of it being a groung cover. Also, our chickens love the violet flowers fed to them


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Our violets are blooming now too throughout the yard, purple ones and white ones. The white violets bloom a bit earlier.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

violets are fine and dandy for ground cover, until they die, and then they look terrible. I let them take over a part of my front yard so I would have less mowing to do, then they got scorched because it was 108 degrees several times last year.


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

First little bud peeked out today
View attachment 28248
also looks like chickens or somebody has nibbled at the leaves


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Hercsmama how do you make violet syrup?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

This is an excellent recipe,and tutorial.
They taste like they smell, sort of, like purple!:sing:

http://www.lavenderandlovage.com/20...-for-easter-mothering-sunday-cakes-bakes.html


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks Hercsmama!! My violets are through for this year but next year I am making the syrup - can't wait!!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://thehennery.blogspot.com/2011/04/violet-jelly.html

This is how I did it.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Just saw this today about wild violets, has recipes as well!
http://thesurvivalmom.com/enjoy-wild-violets/


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow - violets are so useful!!!! Beautiful and useful - no wonder I love them so much . Thanks for all the links.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

WildernessFamily, that's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I found white ones in my yard a couple days ago. I didn't plant white ones and have no idea where these came from. But they are lovely!


----------

